# How To Check What Video Card You Got On Ur Laptop



## j200611158 (Jun 28, 2006)

How To Check What Video Card And Motherboard You Got On Ur Laptop???


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The most simple way is to open up the display properties (right click on the desktop and select properties), go into the settings tab, and it will tell you the name of the monitor and graphics card.

For detailed info, download Everest from my sig and Go into Display > GPU.


----------

